# Traditional Nocking Point Locator



## Soumi (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks for the tip. Looks similar to serving a string. I've always used a tied nock but not that knot configuration.


----------



## RodB (Nov 23, 2006)

Unwaxed dental floss works great and ends up being just a small ball of a bunch of knots and a little super glue...color it black with a sharpie...and your done....and doesn't get in the way your fingers at all...plus it can be rotated to move it for perfect placement if you remembered to wax your string before tying it on.

RB


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

Same as tying a guide to a fishing rod.
I hadn't thought of that, an just tie my nocks with double over hand knots,,,,
thanks:shade:


----------



## deadeye (Aug 22, 2002)

I just use endloop serving and overhand knots 9 then 8 on top and then screw it down to the righ spot.. It's been working for me for 30+ years..


----------



## johnbooth (Sep 8, 2011)

*Braided fishing line.*

First of all, thanks for the diagram of the knot for the nocking point locator. It's the same one i use as a stop knot for a pike float in fishing. Also, I just experimented with using braided fishing line as a nocking point locator, with a little fletching cement it seems to work just fine.


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

wow - thanks - I have been tying granny knots one above and one below and then putting a dab of super clue on it - I may have to try this knot. Thanks again


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

my only question is can you twist it up and down the serving to make adjustments - or is it set once it is tied?


----------



## Matt_Potter (Apr 13, 2010)

Double constrictor knot works slicker than snot - and it easily twists up and down to adjust knot height.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Constrictor_knot

Matt


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

RodB said:


> Unwaxed dental floss works great and ends up being just a small ball of a bunch of knots and a little super glue...color it black with a sharpie...and your done....and doesn't get in the way your fingers at all...plus it can be rotated to move it for perfect placement if you remembered to wax your string before tying it on.
> 
> RB


 That's my remedy as well.... :grin:


----------

